# No wide screen on HP550 notebook



## bangmyhead (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello, as the tittle said I have installed FreeBSD 11 on my old HP 550 and the xorg it is not taking the wide screen so I see black big lines on both sides. Any idea of how to fix it?


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 7, 2018)

This is my xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor1"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                    # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>
        Identifier  "Card1"
        Driver      "modesetting"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen1"
        Device     "Card1"
        Monitor    "Monitor1"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

It has two sections screen as you can see


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm still finding a solution but no luck yet, any idea is welcome


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2018)

You've configured your xorg.conf to use the vesa(4) driver. It simply is not capable of doing what you want. I suggest you remove the entire xorg.conf file and let it auto-detect everything.


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 10, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You've configured your xorg.conf to use the vesa(4) driver. It simply is not capable of doing what you want. I suggest you remove the entire xorg.conf file and let it auto-detect everything.



First thanks for reply, second what do you mean with remove the entire file? Deleting the xorg.conf file or deleting it contents? Because I already tried removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting but did not work, in this way does not even load the X windows (in my case is Gnome 3).
I do not know if this helps but during the start up and even with the command-login screen it does work the full wide screen. It just get "reduced" when X starts.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2018)

Remove the whole file, nowadays it's not needed any more. Not unless it fails to detect something. And in that case you only create a config snippet to put in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/. 

I believe this laptop has Intel graphics? Is that correct? I'm not sure if it's required for this model Intel graphics but you may need to install graphics/drm-next-kmod. Make sure you're on 11.2 for that though, 11.1 is missing some required kernel changes.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 10, 2018)

What's the xrandr output? Install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 10, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Remove the whole file, nowadays it's not needed any more. Not unless it fails to detect something. And in that case you only create a config snippet to put in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.
> 
> I believe this laptop has Intel graphics? Is that correct? I'm not sure if it's required for this model Intel graphics but you may need to install graphics/drm-next-kmod.



Yes, it has integrated Intel. So I will do this, I will remove the file and install that port and try. As soon as I arrive home today I will test it and let you know, thanks a lot.


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 10, 2018)

Minbari said:


> What's the xrandr output? Install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.



I tried that command and I do not remember now since I have it in my home but if I am not wrong that command dropped something like "No screen found" but I will let you know in some hours. Thank you!


----------



## bangmyhead (Jul 12, 2018)

Minbari said:


> What's the xrandr output? Install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver.



Both has right. I deleted the xorg.conf and installed   the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and worked perfect. Thanks a lot


----------

